# W Hotel



## Ral909 (Jul 30, 2004)

Hi everyone!!!! Here you can post your city`s W Hotels.

Here is *Mexico City*`s *W Hotel *and some interior shots... it is located in Polanco, the city`s most exclusive district and the largest hotel zone in the city. Won two 2oo4-international design awards.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Hong Kong does not currently have a W-Hotel, although one is soon to open in the Cullinan.


----------



## sprtsluvr8 (Aug 5, 2006)

W Hotel Atlanta (under construction)


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

*W Hotel

Taipei,Taiwan*











臺北機廠 by ☟Nový život, on Flickr










MiNe-M5_101-4295U by MiNe, on Flickr


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*W Belgrade (Serbia) *


----------

